# 2 Years In The Making



## Purplesquish (Jan 27, 2017)

This is my first melt ever. It is 35.6 grams, twice refined. It has taken 2 years of breaking down all sorts of e-scrap in my spare time, but it was all worth it. Every bit of this bar came from materials I saved from the dumpsters where I work. The only money spent making this bar was on chemicals, glassware and melting supplies which all together, came to a little over $100.00 USD, making it my first ever hobby leaving me in the green! 

I definitely could not have done it without the knowledge gained from the forum!


----------



## anachronism (Jan 27, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Very nice!

Now, aren't you glad all that patience has paid off?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 27, 2017)

Good job there for it being your first melt.


----------



## Grelko (Jan 27, 2017)

Purplesquish said:


> It is 35.6 grams.
> Every bit of this bar came from materials I saved from the dumpsters where I work.



That's a good size bar and for free too. Nice work. 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 27, 2017)

That is absolutely fantastic Purplesquish!!

It's a damned fine feeling holding that chunk of splendor after all that work isn't it!

Congratulations!


----------



## Long Shot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome Man! Now I have Big Bar envy looking at my little 8 gram button.


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2017)

Long Shot said:


> Awesome Man! Now I have Big Bar envy looking at my little 8 gram button.




Hey, every big bar has 8 grams in it!


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll make you an offer you can't refuse. I'll give you $150 for it, that gives you a profit of 50% even after deducting supplies... :mrgreen: 

Good work!


----------



## aga (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome work !


----------



## Tndavid (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work man!!  :G


----------



## chuckgambale (Jan 29, 2017)

Good work


----------



## artart47 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow!
Beautiful! It's so hard to be patient as the powder or foils accumulate, but the feeling as you see it in the melting dish turning into that glowing ball is so cool! 
Does it include processing the stock pot and/or the wastes? If not, you may find a nice surprise there too.
Great job!
Art.


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

Real nice job. 

It is a hobby that pays if one will take the time to learn. In have radio controlled helicopters, use to fly them as a "HOBBY", cost me big bucks. Now I have a hobby that returns "BIG BUCKS" and I enjoy it far more.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 22, 2017)

joekbit said:


> Real nice job.
> 
> It is a hobby that pays if one will take the time to learn. In have radio controlled helicopters, use to fly them as a "HOBBY", cost me big bucks. Now I have a hobby that returns "BIG BUCKS" and I enjoy it far more.



:lol: 
My last hobby was metal detecting. The wife is much more pleased with this hobby, as it has cash returns, instead of dirty change! (although I did find a couple wedding bands, but sadly it was long before I knew anything about refining)

Although, she doesn't really like when its time to get more nitric..


----------

